# Recommendation for Beginning Marquetry Book



## Mordi (Oct 23, 2014)

Can someone recommend a good beginners book on Marquetry? A how to book with lots of pictures and step by step instructions.

What about the books by Craig Stevens?

Thanks,
Mordi


----------



## Kurgon (Mar 30, 2014)

"The marquetry course" by jack metcalfe and john apps. They are both university professors in England teaching woodworking. If you follow the book u will feel like you took a class in marquetry. I highly recommend it


----------

